# Raw Beef Bones



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok, I'm not sure this is the right place to post this, but I figured that it was about as good as any.

I was at the butcher shop last week. I asked the butcher for some "dog bones" as both Snickers and Snoops love chewing on the "Breakfast Ham Steak Bones". He said sure - and brought me out 6 pounds of cut up Frozen Raw Beef Feemer. 

Both dogs loved the treat, and have been happily chewing these raw bones for days. (I still have 5.90 pounds if the freezer - I'm thinking my son's Golden Retriever is in for a really nice Christmas).

They both really really stink - like rancid (or at least a stale) butcher shop.

So I'm wondering - Are raw beef bones ok? Perhaps I should only let them chew on them for a day? (or two?) How does one counteract the stink? Are there better choices? I've done searches with the search function, but there is no "phrase" search option so it searches on "Beef" or "raw" or "bones" and won't answer the question(s) I just posed.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I am not an expert but I would not give smelly meat it means it is rotten. uke:
I have no idea  hope someone else knows


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Suzi said:


> I am not an expert but I would not give smelly meat it means it is rotten. uke:
> I have no idea  hope someone else knows


Thanks Suzi -- You are echoing my concerns, with the only difference being that there really is no meat - just a very well scraped frozen bone with the marrow intact. The marrow lasts all of about an hour.... however the bone itself is lasting for days.

My thoughts are that the bone needs to go away after the marrow is enjoyed, and some tooth sharpening and cleaning is accomplished....

Either way, they both stink.


----------

